# trespasser



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

just wondering how some of you guys handle trespassers on your land. my wife was cleaning stalls in our barn this morning when she heard a shot that sound like it was just outside the barn. she then went around the branch on to another road we have that goes to the other side of the section closest to the barn. she than came up on a guy that said he was looking for blood, on our property! i was already at work, so i called the sherrifs dept. by the time i got there the deputy was down playing the situation. i have had to deal with this several times now and i am very frustrated that law enforcement seems to not want to get envolved. just wondering how to curb this trespassing issue, i am not above a violent confrontation. how would you set an example, without going to jail?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sure you already did this, but I would post signs up everywhere. If you have signs posted then they can't use the "i didn't know i was tresspassing" excuse


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

thats sucks brotha! I HATE poachers!!!!!!!They're the lowest form of hunters...I shouldn't even call them hunters. More like thieves. 

I think you need to get your local game warden involved. Explain the situation and prior issues. He may set-up and try and catch this guy red-handed. You might try to do a little PI work yourself, getting pictures of this guy sneaking on your property. I'm not against a little confrontation with someone either, but BE CAREFUL! Its not worth getting SHOT over or going to jail. See if the game warden can help!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

post the land very clearly and call the game warden like dixie said. i works up here where we hunt.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

the FWC has never been able to help. the first time i called he said because my signs didn't have the name of owner with address and phone number (improper signage) i couldn't press charges. so i have started calling escambia county to come out, they show up quickley when you tell them there is a man on our property with a gun. the FWC said they did not have the man power to sit there and wait for them to show up. today the sherrifs deputy didn't want to wait for the guy to come out to his truck. the system is definatly not working in this case. i will be taking the cameras off the feeders and putting them where they are coming in and out. we'll see what happens...... a


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

In my experience you only have to shoot one before the rest get the message.oke


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes I KNOW this is illegal!!!Pull the valve stemout of one of his tires... The second time pull the valve stem out of two of his tires... and so on...

We used to pull the wire off the top of a distributer cap, second time pull therotor OUT of the distributor. It was aLOT harder to troubleshoot, but today... valve stems are the ticket.

Message sent.

Jim

PS...I've NEVER had to pull 3 valve stems... Sorta like a dog, people are trainable.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

be careful with the cameras......he may notice his picture being taken and decide to shoot the camera


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

We had that problem people were hunting on our property some asshole even stole a brand new sumitt viper treestand from us. One dumbass put out a Moultrie camera to take pictures but when he set it up he took a picture of himself so now we know what he looks like.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *konz (1/18/2008)*be careful with the cameras......he may notice his picture being taken and decide to shoot the camera


Or he will steal them. Don't know about your's, but mine were expensive $$$$$$$.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i like jim t's ideas...you could even go under the truck and disconnect the starter...if you really wanna be an a-hole cut a 5 gallon bucket in half crawl under there with a cresent wrench and drain the oil out...he wont get far and have a seized up motor...just made sure to take the bucket with you when your done


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

If you know where he is walking in at, Lay a sheet of plywood full of nails on the ground and cover it with leaves.. If you want to F up his truck and his day, Get you a syringe full of skunk piss, Pull on his door and stick it through the door seal and spray. He want know it's all in the truck until he sits in it and that smell will be in the truck for weeks.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate to hear all that David.. Be careful there are a bunch of idiots out there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (1/18/2008)* cut a 5 gallon bucket in half crawl under there with a cresent wrench and drain the oil out...he wont get far and have a seized up motor...just made sure to take the bucket with you when your done


That would be a good one. Hell, While your under there go ahead and drain the rearend to :shedevil


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Did you go back and properly mark the signs as required by law. If things went bad it would certainly help your case if you could show you had exhausted all legal means. Seems if it was properly marked FWC and or the Sheriff's Department would have little choice if you wanted to prosecute. I would continue to call the Sheriff's Department and keep a log of each time you call.I like Jim's idea too.You might just remove the plates instead so he'll get stopped and cited later. Very few folks check their license plates.It might be interesting to see how many sets of plates you can cost this guy. 

Or you could have his truck towed.Get a pay as you go cell. 

" Hey this is Bob Johnson, my truck broke down on ___________road. Can you come pick it up? I got a ride into work and I'll pick it up tommorrow." No I don't have a credit card, I pay cash. I'll get it tommorrow, I just don't want to leave it out there over night."


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i have been thinkin' thata bottle of tink's 69 in the air-condition vent below the windshield will get things goin'


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (1/18/2008)*i have been thinkin' thata bottle of tink's 69 in the air-condition vent below the windshield will get things goin'


Make sure to get it IN the truck. That way he will have to sit in it and smell it,Blower on are not.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Or you can just dump some flour into the air intake, the next time he turns on the air...poof

Put ping pong balls in the gas tank

vasaline under the door handles

crickets in the air vent

or just get a magnetic sign that says poacher and place it over his liscense plate

or how about the classic "cowboy butts drive me nuts" bumper sticker

put a couple roofing nails in the tire.......he'll hear them once he's on the road

go to a pasture and pick up a nice cow pie....put it in a bucket and then place said pie on the hood of the car .... he should really look out for them flying cows!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Gun + your property + no invitation "Hunting authorization" = Felony in Florida statute. NOT trespassing



Since it is a FELONY, Deputy Dog was probably trying to defuse the situation rather then F*#k the guy. 



At that point it's up to the landowner. 



:boo

Stresless


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

1. If you feel threatened don't you have the right to protect yourself.?.If a man was on my property with a gun I would feel threatened..

a. One year I taught high schol adjudicated youth..very scary..one student I had was in there for jacking up an elderly couple..with a gun ..big fat ole boy. he punched me in the arm I said, "James , you know if I feel scared or threatened that I can protect myself." So he hit me again..I said,"i'm really scared, and punched him dead on in the chest knocking the air out of him.A deputy was there and took him away ..


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

post signs that says "no trespassing- survivors will be prosecuted!"


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah baby. Shoot first and then ask questions later











> *chuckseven (1/18/2008)*1. If you feel threatened don't you have the right to protect yourself.?.If a man was on my property with a gun I would feel threatened..
> 
> a. One year I taught high schol adjudicated youth..very scary..one student I had was in there for jacking up an elderly couple..with a gun ..big fat ole boy. he punched me in the arm I said, "James , you know if I feel scared or threatened that I can protect myself." So he hit me again..I said,"i'm really scared, and punched him dead on in the chest knocking the air out of him.A deputy was there and took him away ..


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (1/18/2008)*If you know where he is walking in at, Lay a sheet of plywood full of nails on the ground and cover it with leaves..quote]
> 
> Do I hear Law suit?? DON'T do that.
> 
> I have done the valve stem trick but when I do I go for two...one on each side.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Though most of these are good ideas, I would really not recommend them. If he is hunting illegally then he knows he is doing it and that says a lot about the type of person he is. You dont know where he lives but he knows where you live. I am not sure about Florida but we mark all private land with purple paint. Usually along the road about every 10th tree or so. This is generally a pretty good deterrent most of the time up here.

Just my .02 but messing with someone's stuff will lead to something bad happening eventually. But then again you could buy a really authentic deer suit to put on him right after you shoot him.:blownaway Can you gate your land? The paper companies gate all of thier land that is not public to hunt. Heck even stringing a heavy gauge cable across will stop their access. Unless you have very accessable land.


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

CRIME SCENE TAPE WORKS REALLY GOOD.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Ted Nugent sums it up with his bit on personal protection in the link above. I hope that man never dies. He is a great advote for us hunters and gun owners!

As far as signage I have a friend who was having the same problem. He put a sign up that says "Property under video survellince". Below it he put another sign that says "Smile, Your picture has already been taken!"

He hasn't had an issue with trespassing since. And no there isn't a camera there.....or is there?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope I never piss any of you guys off!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope I never piss any of you guys off!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *murphyslaw (1/18/2008)*If you know where he is walking in at, Lay a sheet of plywood full of nails on the ground and cover it with leaves..quote]
> ...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

shoot first... ask questions later.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the saringe of skunk piss idea........but.....how does one get that????? I'm imagining some guy making a living milking skunk sacks! EEEEWWWW!

Seriously, poachers suck! Sorry you have to put up with that crap!But good advice has been given above on being careful. However, "the only good poacher is a dead poacher!" 

"Your honor, I politely asked him to stop poaching on my land. He said F.U., started to raise his rifle, I felt my life was in danger and resolved the problem!"


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

These are some interesting ideas. They would probably feel really good while doing them...but it is really not worth it? Unfortunately, some people don't care about your life and would easily feel good about retaliating by hurting youor even worse...your family. Also, my brother-in-law told a man not to fish on his property...the guy came back...in anger my brother-in-law shot the man's car. The man got away scott free andmy relative almost went to jail but instead got an unbelievable numberof communityservice hours as well as losing a seat on the school board and being in the paper and embarassing his wife and daughters...In other words...let the PO PO handle it. If you have it marked correctly they will get tired of hearing from you and do something. It isstupid that people would tresspass like this. There is NO EXCUSE! Sorry for the situation.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

In Montana they had a interesting way of catching poachers like the one you have. they game wardens put out fake deer and elk, they looked very real. When slimy poachers would take a poke at them they would get caught on video. I know that's extravagant but it's a great way to catch these bums in the act. I would just load an old scatter gun with rock salt and tan his back side with it.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Although many of the suggestions would possible deter the idoit, it's proably not the best route to take. 

If you know someone is trespassing and that person gets hurt then you could be held liable. Doing something to his truck could quickly turn bad, especially if caught in the act.

I would call and speak directly with the sheriff (elected official) and also the prosecuting attorneys office. Stress the fact that you not only want him to stay off your prop. but your also worried about his welfare. Purple paint in every state I've lived in would hold up in court as having your property posted, but do whatever the prosecuting attorney tells you to do.


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (1/18/2008)*just wondering how some of you guys handle trespassers on your land. my wife was cleaning stalls in our barn this morning when she heard a shot that sound like it was just outside the barn. she then went around the branch on to another road we have that goes to the other side of the section closest to the barn. she than came up on a guy that said he was looking for blood, on our property! i was already at work, so i called the sherrifs dept. by the time i got there the deputy was down playing the situation. i have had to deal with this several times now and i am very frustrated that law enforcement seems to not want to get envolved. just wondering how to curb this trespassing issue, i am not above a violent confrontation. how would you set an example, without going to jail?


If I were coming out of the woods and saw that my truck was up on blocks and my tires were stacked neatly next to the truck with no air and no lugnuts I'd think twice before going back to that piece. Or walking thru the woods shooting a 10 guauge "squirrel hunting" a couple times might get his attenition


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jim t (1/18/2008)*Yes I KNOW this is illegal!!!Pull the valve stemout of one of his tires... The second time pull the valve stem out of two of his tires... and so on...
> 
> We used to pull the wire off the top of a distributer cap, second time pull therotor OUT of the distributor. It was aLOT harder to troubleshoot, but today... valve stems are the ticket.
> 
> ...


Only problem w/ this is pulling tacks outta your own tires after he gets pissed off enough and puts out roofing nails everywhere. Just make sure your signs are up, and i can't believe the SO didn't wait fer the guy to come outta the woods....Trespassing w/ a firearm is a felony...I know if I shot something and it "ran" onto private property I would ask the property owner 1st to recover the critter unless it was barren property then I'd just recover it...It would piss me off even more to find a dead deer on my place then someone "recovering" a deer off my place. I've got about 130 acres of private propertyI have been given permission to hunt, and I was walking around the other day and found a small doe dead. No blood trail, shot and dropped in its tracks:banghead I was EXTREMELY pissed off not only did someone illegally kill a doe but they left the dern thing to ROT.:nonono If you have hard times and you are feeding your family kill what you see, but don't let it rot in the woods!!!:shedevil


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (1/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (1/18/2008)*
> ...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed. It IS his land; nothing says he can't put as many nail-up boards down as he wants to. There's no way he can be held accountable for someone trespassing onto his property and damaging their own vehicle. That's like saying I'm responsible if someone runs into my mailbox by the curb LOL. I'd do it...:shedevil[/quote]

Actually...anyone can sue for anything. Burglers who get hurt duringa robbery can and will sue for getting hurt. They will often win the lawsuit because of our tort system. same thing here. It sucks but it is what it is. Leaving the nail boards down will be called "neglect" and will lose in court. Furthermore, the court costs of *winning* the case are enough to put you in the hole.


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

I recant about what I said about the sugar in the tank..In all reality, as a Christian I would pray and fast.I know the Lord would give me the wisdom in dealing with this.

I live my some rough Mexicans...Lately..they've had tons of cars parked in the road right in front of thier home..which is near a stop sign approaching a busy road..I was tickled pinkto see the city { 2 weeks ago} drive a steel stake and sign saying by my drive way....NO PARKING FROM HERE TO THE ROAD...no more tons of cars..:clap

Again..it's sound bland but i would honestly spend a day without food and ask God to give me wisdom on the situation.

*"If you need wisdom, ask our generous God, and he will give it to you." James 1:5*


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Well as long as you are the only witness in the end like it was said before he raised his rifle and I felt threatened. Justified shooting.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Put up a sign that says if you see this, you pic has already been taken.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe, nobody said sugar in the gas tank.That would put his truck down for a while!:shedevil


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JEC (1/22/2008)*I can't believe, nobody said sugar in the gas tank.That would put his truck down for a while!:shedevil












*Sugar doesn't dissolve in gasoline. Under EXTREME conditions some MIGHT stop up the filter and by a VERY REMOTE chance make it to the injector. Want to do damage..add Avgas 100LL. But then again it would have to be quite a bit. Now that will FUBAR a engine up.*


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

5gals of diesel in a gas motor will cause some havoc


----------



## bamabear (Jan 11, 2008)

Shootem!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamafan (1/23/2008)*5gals of diesel in a gas motor will cause some havoc


Another fallacy...As a teenager there were times we put diesel (as much as 5 gallons per tank) in a gas burner to free up sticking lifters. Now with todays injector systems I could be wrong, but diesel is a thin oil, mixes well with gasoline and will smoke.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hell, pour about 5 gallons of WATER in his tank.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B (1/24/2008)*hell, pour about 5 gallons of WATER in his tank.






Aint nothing fake about that one...ask my lawnmower:banghead


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Tresspassers will be shot

Survivors will be shot again!

Seriously, call the cops and let them handle it. Get his tag number and call it in every time you see him anywhere near your property. If you hear gunshots or see his truck on your property call 911 and tell them that you have recieved threats to your life and a man with a gun is on your property and you are prepared to defend yourself and family, then hang up and call the news hotline with the same story  Guaranteed to get some kind of action.


----------

